# Clock repair



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Just a question relating to a clock I have been asked to have a look at that doesn't work. The link from the escapement to the pendulum has at some time broken more than once to the point that the pendulum has nothing to hang on. I have made up a piece as a temporary measure to see if I can get it going but have no idea how long it would need to be.










I know its not pretty but its the part with the stipple effect on it and the pin through is where the pendulum swings, at the moment it is too loose within the bracket and moves so consequently the pendulum stops, but there seemed little point in making up a proper link until I had a better idea of what length it should be. Other than saying made in England on it there are no other markings on the movement. The ones available all seem just straight without the twist but the pendulum wouldn't swing if the bracket wasn't twisted or am I missing something or another part?


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks like you are missing the suspension rod and the suspension spring. Have you the case and the pendulum?


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

simon2 said:


> Looks like you are missing the suspension rod and the suspension spring. Have you the case and the pendulum?


 Not sure what you mean by the case unless you mean the clock case which I do have, I have the pendulum with 2 hooks which I understand from another clock I have looked at, pivots on a pin which passes through a flat plate which I assumed must hang from the pinch bracket at the top but needs to turn through 90 degrees which the ones I have seen for sale do not. I do not have a spring of any sort and I am beginning to think there may be other parts not here. The escapement was completely off and there were two broken pieces of brass one with what appeared to be two stainless steel "teeth" protruding from it and one square piece with a pin through it which is the bit I assumed the pendulum pivoted/hung on. Grateful for the help Simon, early days for me and not tackling anything with any great value as yet.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

More detailed pics would help, The what you are showing where the pendulum would hang from from the sides etc.

These two stainless steel "teeth" protruding from it and one square piece with a pin through it were likely whats left of the suspension spring.

Hopefully you still have them as I have some suspension springs & may be able to help.

Rod


----------



## niveketak (Jun 11, 2016)

Unfortunately there is no indication of how long the springs are but have ordered one that would be short enough to keep the end of the pendulum off the base of the clock case, its about as short as Walsh's do. I am sorry for delay in replying I missed the posting. I made a part up to try and suspend the pendulum from but this of course didn't work, I am just starting out so had no idea what should be there till I looked up Pendulum Suspensions and saw what should be there.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

It's the thickness of the suspension that is critical, not the length, as the thicker the spring the considerable amount of power needed, i think for every doubling of thickness the power required was multiplied by a factor of 4

You may need a different pendulum bob, can you look at similar make of clocks to see the pendulum design and ideally weight of the pendulum?


----------



## Ron Dawson (Nov 14, 2020)

I have fitted a new suspension spring .003 to my Haller anniversary clock, it seems to run well but I can't seem to adjust the speed sufficiently. Iam on full rotation to slow yet still gaining 5_10 mins per day.

The only marking on the back plate is Germany.

I would appreciate any help.

Ron


----------



## nevenbekriev (Apr 21, 2019)

Hi Ron,

Obviously, the spring is a little thicker than it should. Take a piece of 1000 grit sanding paper, fold it by two with the sanding surface inside, and squeezing it between fingers, move it up and down along the whole length of the spring. The upper part of the spring should be hanged somewhere, the downer part gently pulled with the other hand to keep the spring straight. The idea is to make the spring a little thinner, uniformly in the whole length of it. Do it little by little and test the result, be sure not to make the clock go two slow.


----------

